# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  HuuDong xin ra mắt anh em diễn đàn.

## Huudong

Được sự chỉ giáo của Mr.Tuấn Anh, Em mới chuyển nhà qua đây, mong được học hỏi và giao lưu với anh em toàn diễn đàn.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Mr.L, ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## ahdvip

Làm cái tân gia thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

Huudong

----------


## katerman

Thấy anh bên kia em ngại tham gia quá.
Anh Huudong làm chủ xị khu Thủ Đức và Biên Hòa đi ạ.  :Big Grin:

----------

Huudong

----------


## ppgas

> Được sự chỉ giáo của Mr.Tuấn Anh, Em mới chuyển nhà qua đây, mong được học hỏi và giao lưu với anh em toàn diễn đàn.


Chào mừng Huudong tham gia diễn đàn  :Smile:

----------

Huudong

----------


## suu_tam

Mình đang thấy buồn cười bác chủ topic này ở đây là hội anh em SG thì không thấy tham gia mà lại ở bên 36 hô hào tụ tập anh em SG, thì thấy bác ấy cũng biết vào đây chào hỏi.

Được cái là cái ao nhà bác TÙNG 36 nhọ thế mà vẫn có rất nhiều người bơi vào.

----------

anhcos, Huudong

----------


## anhcos

Chúc mừng Huudong tham gia 4r, Thủ Đức thì quá gần với miềng rồi, T7 CN rảnh rỗi giao lưu cafe thôi.

----------

Huudong

----------


## Huudong

> Chúc mừng Huudong tham gia 4r, Thủ Đức thì quá gần với miềng rồi, T7 CN rảnh rỗi giao lưu cafe thôi.


Bác sutup cái lịch gặp mặt anh em cái đi nhỉ? em là em ham vui, kaka.

----------


## biết tuốt

em cũng chả biết buồn vui   ngẫm cũng giống " tập kết và 54 " nhỉ các bác  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, an nhau thi cho em ke voi :x

----------


## CKD

> em cũng chả biết buồn vui   ngẫm cũng giống " tập kết và 54 " nhỉ các bác


là gì em không hiểu nhỉ?

Ăn nhậu hay bia đen chém gió em đều khoái

----------


## Huudong

Cứ hẹn hò kiểu này chưa chắc đã thành , thôi thì em mạo muội mem mớii xin đặt gạch cái lịch cơ bản như sau:

Chủ nhật tuần sau: 7/12/14 chúng ta thống nhất gặp mặt tại Thủ Đức, chương trình sẽ bao gồm:....cafe( ra mắt, làm quen anh em bạn bè, chém gió chia sẻ những suy nghĩ, kinh nghiệm, và góp ý củng cố hội...) -> lấy ý kiến về việc đi tăng 2 -> lấy ý kiến đi tăng 3->......

Em xin đăng kí viên gạch đầu tiên: Đông- 01674556005

anh em tham gia được mời đang kí tiếp tục vào topic này nhé( nói dài xuống cho dễ thống kê).

----------


## CKD

Hehe.. CN thì em xin kiếu.. Cuối tuần em đi tỉnh ko hà  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

> Hehe.. CN thì em xin kiếu.. Cuối tuần em đi tỉnh ko hà


bác say cả cafe à hehe  :Big Grin:  
gió nam bắt đầu thổi   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anhcos

Cho miềng 1 vé, lâu lâu mới có dịp đi gần như thế, sao mà bỏ qua được.

----------


## Gamo

Cho em thêm 1 vé :x buổi sáng nhe

----------

anhcos

----------


## Huudong

Anh em tham gia vui lòng để lại tên- số điện thoại để bữa đó tiện liên lạc nhé.

----------


## anhxco

chà chà, mới ra mắt mà hoành tráng quá.

----------

Huudong

----------

